# Sony DVP-FX950 question



## logical1 (Jul 14, 2008)

ok i was wondering.

this thing has a usb port and i wanted to kno if anyone knew if i could get an external HD and hook it up and run movies?

if theres anymore info you need to kno about it lemme kno


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

in order to run movies from a hdd you'll need a way to access the drive .. most likely the usb is to allow photo's & music to be seen/heard from a flash drive .. however having said that it may well play anything it finds and recognises on an external drive.

If you have the unit try it .. if you don't, find a shop that has one on display and see if you can do a "demo run"


----------

